# Toyama question



## matchplay18 (Feb 6, 2022)

A friend of mine wants to try a 240mm Toyama. I was asked if there was more than one Toyama . If so who is the more desirable maker?There are more than one Tanaka. I see JNS has a Toyama Noborikoi? Can anyone provide some feedback


----------



## DaM0w (Feb 6, 2022)

As far as I know all toyoma blades are made by one man. Noborikoi are a line made by him only sold by JNS, had a 270 noborikoi gyuto for a while, incredible blade


----------



## Bico Doce (Feb 6, 2022)

I think Toyamas sold by JNS are the same to those sold here






プロ愛用包丁と園芸打ち刃物の専門店　


包丁専門店



hamono.ocnk.net


----------

